
Third-World Countries Use Outdated Browsers and Operating Systems - ReligiousFlames
https://www.admixweb.com/third-world-countries-and-outdated-web-browsers/
======
ReligiousFlames
This article is interesting because most people on Earth are resource-
constrained. Also, many first-world people still don't have sufficient digital
literacy to be aware when/if their technologies are receiving security
updates. Finally, scooping up every last consumer of content via maybe
important for financial or social venture success if the costs are scalable,
but also maybe required by accessibility regulations which benefit the common
wealth. I think the point of the article is to realize reality for most people
isn't the same as the bubble in high-income metropolitan areas, and that a
balance of competing tyrannies is necessary when considering what and whom to
build for and support.

